# Civil Engineering Master's degree in Flinders Uni VS UNISA (Adelaide)



## floorit12 (12 mo ago)

Hi I'm a foreign student who is trying to start studying Civil Engineering in Adelaide.

I'm thinking of studying at one of these universities.

Flinders University or University of South Australia

I've checked both schools' programs of study and I don't know which school is more focused on practicality.

I would appreciate any advice from anyone who graduated from one of these schools or who works in the Civil Engineering industry.

Thank you in advance. Have a wonderful day!


----------

